# Indianapolis to Wisconsin Dells - Nov 14, 2010



## Shanghai (Nov 16, 2010)

*Trip Report: Indianapolis to Wisconsin Dells, November 14, 2010 *

Morning came early for me at 3:35am. I was staying at a hotel near the Amtrak Station in downtown Indianapolis. I took a taxi to the station then waited for the Hoosier State train to be called. We boarded at 5:40am and departed promptly at 6:00am. There were about forty passengers and we were all directed to the same coach car. There was no baggage service and no lounge car. I had purchased a pastry and juice in the station prior to boarding.

The car was clean and the people sitting in my area were friendly. There was a family with two young children traveling home to Missouri. They were going to Chicago and then connecting to the Southwest Chief to La Plata, MO.

The trip was uneventful until we approached Chicago. There was track work going on and we were forced to stop on several occasions. We were told that the train would stop again to board a pilot who would take an alternate route into the station and that the train would reverse into the station. All went well and we detrained about ten minutes behind schedule.

I went to the Metropolitan Lounge to wait for the call for the Empire Builder. The lounge had several people but was not crowded. First call was for the Texas Eagle, followed by the California Zephyr and finally the Empire Builder. Our conductor came into the lounge to collect our tickets and shortly after, we lined up at the rear door to board.

My trip was only four hours. I was going to Wisconsin Dells to visit my sister and brother-in-law who have a vacation condo there. Shortly after boarding, our SCA, Jeremy, announced we would have a slight delay due to a mechanical problem. The dining car, which had been refurbished, was on its maiden voyage and had developed a leak in the hot water tank. We waited until the leak was repaired then forty-five minutes later we departed.

I wasn’t upset with the delay as it gave me time to have dinner onboard. I called my sister to advise her of the delay. My SCA gave me a bottle of champagne and a small travel bag containing soap and shampoo. I stayed in my roomette until the dinner call at 5:00pm, then went for dinner. As I was eating my apple pie and ice cream, the conductor announced my station stop, so I returned to my room and collected my luggage.

It was a nice trip and my first time on the Empire Builder. I would spend the coming two days with my family then return to Chicago on the Builder and connect with the Lake Shore Limited to New York. A short but enjoyable trip.


----------



## MrEd (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the trip report, glad you got the pie.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad you had a nice trip. Will have to get you on the EB to Seattle next year  Best wishes


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2010)

I assume that Wisconsin Dells must be a very popular Amtrak route in the summer with all the water parks and other things, like go-kart tracks, outlet malls, etc. Any idea how ridership on the EB slows down to WD in the the off-season months?

BTW, glad you could get dinner on-board.

Dave


----------



## pennyk (Nov 17, 2010)

Good trip report Dick. I, too, am happy you were able to get dinner AND dessert on the Empire Builder. Do you think that the EB food is the best of any long distance train?


----------



## pdxjim (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad you had a good trip. I was on that same train in car 730. Spent two hours in Leavenworth WA yesterday morning waiting for the trees and power lines to be removed from the tracks. Missed my connection on Amtrak Cascades to Portland, but I easily caught a later train.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 9, 2010)

pennyk said:


> Good trip report Dick. I, too, am happy you were able to get dinner AND dessert on the Empire Builder. Do you think that the EB food is the best of any long distance train?


*I didn't see much difference in the food on the Empire Builder, however we were served on REAL china plates and drank from REAL glass tumblers.*


----------

